# Bladensburg Snakehead 4-30-12



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Fished Bladensburg Waterfront Park Today From 5pm To 8:30 Pm Using Spinnerbaits Tipped With A Curly Tail Grub And Caught This 22in Snakehead. This Was My First Snakehead So I Was Pretty Excited.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Nice fish! Thanks for sharing


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice catch! It was good meeting you & your Dad the other day!!


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice Meeting You Too. I Have Some Questions About Smallwood State Park I Will Pm You About


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Way to go FishingKid. Put up a mighty fight I bet.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

SpeedRacer said:


> Way to go FishingKid. Put up a mighty fight I bet.


Somewhat Of A Fight. I Caught The Fish Litterally 2 Feet From The Pier .


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet! I fished there a few times last year, but could not get a snakehead to bite my lures


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

My boy does it again, (I thought him well) now I have to go catch a bigger fish than him or im gonna hear it the rest of the year lol. Really proud of this kid my partner in crime.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice catch,


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice Catch!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome job!!!! Very excited for you!!! Hope I see you down here one day.


----------



## Lee Carter (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Gonna Be Out There Again Today , Seen A 14in Crappie Caught There Yesterday


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

Nice pic. I've never fished there..where exactly is it located.


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice! Congrats


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

Da Angler said:


> Nice pic. I've never fished there..where exactly is it located.


http://www.pgparks.com/Things_To_Do/Nature/Bladensburg_Waterfront_Park.htm


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice catch, I have been there 3 times this year and haven't caught any. Can you post some pics of your lure?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dcheng01 said:


> Nice catch, I have been there 3 times this year and haven't caught any. Can you post some pics of your lure?


They just started showing up a few weeks ago - the weather keeps pushing them back. Wait for a string of warm days.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice catch. Congrats.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiice catch kid ...Welcome to the snake head club


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

Congrats way to go on the snakehead.


----------

